
Apple's MacBook Pro with Touch Bar has some serious battery life problems - DiabloD3
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/240728-apples-new-macbook-pro-touch-bar-massive-battery-life-problems
======
taylodl
Google "apple sierra battery life issues" and you'll find people reporting
similar battery issues after upgrading to Sierra. This affirms the article's
assertion this points to problems with power management. Overall though Apple
has no excuse. The entirety of their value proposition lies in the fact they
control the entire computing experience: software and hardware. People have
already been questioning the hardware, MB Pro 16, and now the software, Mac OS
Sierra, is starting to look suspect as well. I'm starting to think the critics
may be right, Apple is starting to lose their mojo. Cook and crew had better
be careful because once it's lost it's very hard to get back.

